# Sharp 70" LED - WOW -!!



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes WOW is the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

About 8 months ago I purchased a new 70" LED Sharp and since the wifey stays home she watches plenty of DTV, but yesterday when I got off from work, I wanted to watch DREDD on BR and notice this black shadow / marking of something on the middle / bottom of my screen / panel.

Anyone have any idea what it could be?
Is my panel going bad? 

I did turn it off and on. I did factory reset and also do have the latest firmware.

No I have yet to contact Sharp as its kind of hard for me to call them during the week as Sharp loves to close at 7pm central time to speak with someone about it.

So I wanted to come on here and see if anyone experienced this with their LEDs? I have never experienced this issue with my old *** 32" Olivia LCD (from circuit city) and my 3 year old LG Plasma. 
Gosh it!! :blink: .......Sharp > addle:


And I notice today it seems to gotten a little higher up. Maybe the stock market going up ?  
Oh here is a pic of the issue:


Thoughts / comments??

Thanks,


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like it could be a loss of lighting due to panel separation? I'm not real positive with that statement but I thought I read or heard somewhere that the layers on an LCD/LED tv can come apart and you lose pixels in that area. Hopefully sharp takes care of it for you. Case like that though I wouldn't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I figure the panel is dying out, but I have not read much or anything about issues like this yet on the Sharps. lol.

Oh well, I plan to call Sharp today (after work) before my son's football scrimmage game.

Thanks,


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I am by no means an expert on flat panel displays, but if yours is an edge lit TV it almost looks as though a portion of the edge lighting has failed. I'm not familiar with the panel separation issue mentioned above but by the sound of it that's a possible explanation too. Major bummer, hopefully Sharp is willing to give you some help. :dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a problem with the edge lighting as Peter said. The pixels don't appear to be dead in that area although it is hard to tell from just a green background.

Let us know how it goes with Sharp. :T


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

What model Sharp is it? Edgelit LED or backlit LED? If I'm not mistaken edge lighting is only on the sides of the panel not the top and bottom right? Unless that's a Samsung edge lit thing only. Also if its a backlit led then some of them have that dimming feature where it dims certain areas of the panel in a dark scene and that could be going out maybe? Any word yet from sharp?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all - Well Sharp tech called me on a Saturday and said the problem is because the LCD needed to be hard-reset / reboot. 

After doing so, the problem still exists . The tech then said he'll be sending me an E-mail with directions to send a few pictures along with a picture of the back serial number and model number and copy of my purchase receipt. So I sent a few pictures along with the my receipt of purchase. They said thank you for the pics and they are forwarding my e-mail to correct dept to proceed to whats next. 

Well its been 3- days and not a word from them yet! I just e-mailed them today to request to get this escalated as I want this "fixed or replaced". So as of today, no word.

I will give it to the end of the week before I take next forth action.

Thanks all for asking.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh yes... the pixes are not dead. its just dimmer in that area.

Here are more pics or the pics I sent SHARP.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Is it just me or does the bottom picture you just posted show not only a really dark spot shooting up from the bottom but to the left it seems as though there is also a really bright spot?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike0206 said:


> Is it just me or does the bottom picture you just posted show not only a really dark spot shooting up from the bottom but to the left it seems as though there is also a really bright spot?


well lots probably have to due with me doing the hard reset with the Sharp tech and no calibration was done so thats probably why. These pics is basically a factory reset and no calibration was done  .

Main issue is the dark spot right now. Once they fix it, I will recalibrate and there should be no issues. or at least I hope not! lol


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike0206 said:


> Is it just me or does the bottom picture you just posted show not only a really dark spot shooting up from the bottom but to the left it seems as though there is also a really bright spot?


Yep. But that was there in the original (first) photo as well.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

mechman said:


> Yep. But that was there in the original (first) photo as well.


Your right. I see it now.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

mechman said:


> Yep. But that was there in the original (first) photo as well.


Yes.. However I did a reset on my menu selection thrn taking that first pic. Then all the others were done doing a hard reset. 

Either way I finally got a call from Sharp. They are going to exchange mine for the new version gen from mine which also will be a smart led (Internet).

The only thing that stinks is it will be a refurb and they are only giving 30 day warranty. ..which the unit I have now is still under warranty till November. I honestly think its a dumb move on Sharp. .. but they said I can buy their extended warranty. 

Either way I do not think I will buy another Sharponeer anymore.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Status: As of yet, no new set was delivered. I contacted Sharp today (9-6-13) and they said its in route and should expect a call from the freight company to setup a time next week to deliver.

So anyways, I decided to do a search on the model that Sharp is sending me and it seems folks since 2012 has some issues with DSE.

I plan on getting the Sharp 3-year warranty which will cost me right at $300. For some reason, I know it will be coming in handy, but crossing fingers that I don't get a bad set.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you receive your Sharp Tv?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Jre56 said:


> Did you receive your Sharp Tv?


Hi,

My fault for not reporting back but I got my new replacement about two-weeks ago with white-glove delivery service.

The Sharp looked great and could not tell if it was a refurb in anyway.  

Sharp did honor my remaining original warranty which lasts untill Dec/2013 and not 30-days (as I was told as was upset about from the Sharp rep) so that gives me enough time to play with the calibration settings, using the smart features and just testing it out to make sure all is good or to just unload it and sell it. 

So far I am very impressed with this unit as this was a huge upgrade from my original Sharp and it's a keeper (cannot complain at all).

With that being said, I did purchase the 3-year extended warranty thats cost me $300 and plan to keep this in our family room :sn:


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great,glad It worked out for you. How is the Lip Syncing? I also have the 70in Sharp Aqous Quattro 3D Tv & my Lip Syncing is off sometimes.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I watched a few movies and I cannot recall any out of sync lip issues. Maybe you can delay your a/v receiver to correct it?

I just got back from the RMAF in Denver and after meeting up with Dr. HSU and enjoying a preview of prometheus, I plan to put my Bluray of prometheus for a spin tonight  

But I will pay more attention to see if I do have that issue and report back. 

Thanks


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an Old Elite Pioneer,unfortunately, it doesn't have the Lip Sync correction. Our Tv is notorious for this problem!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Jre56 said:


> I have an Old Elite Pioneer,unfortunately, it doesn't have the Lip Sync correction. Our Tv is notorious for this problem!


Sorry to hear that buddy  . 

I did get to watch prometheus and Friday the 13th 1 & 2 and I could not see any issues with lip sync at all.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Excellent! Glad to hear that! Maybe there is a Fix for my problem although it won't come from Sharp. All they do is have you unplug your HDMI cables,turn your Tv & DVD players off,plug them back in,turn everything back on & Hope for the Best! If that don't work,& it won't,then they have you do a Factory reset & that won't work either plus you lose all you settings. Guess I'll contact Sharp again maybe they'll send me a "Good" refurbished Tv!!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My fault for not reporting back but I got my new replacement about two-weeks ago with white-glove delivery service.
> 
> ...


Good to see you were taken care of by Sharp. I'm normally not a huge fan of purchasing an extended warranty, but $100/yr seems fair for something as expensive and important as a 70" display  My tv is an old 46" Sharp, and it's still working just fine. I'd love to get something bigger though!


----------

